# Evap Coil Replacement



## jmarka (Jun 28, 2016)

Florida Heat Pump evaporator coil is leaking (repaired previously) and needs to be replaced. I don't want to replace it with another cheap manufacturer's product. Any suggestions as to who makes quality replacement coils? Thanks.


----------



## Mc Hvac (Jun 29, 2016)

American Standard, hands down. But get 'em into a complete American Standard system if you can.


----------

